# killington - the hits keep coming ...



## skiadikt (Mar 19, 2013)

k announced they're opening the sdq and nrt an hour earlier for first tracks tomorrow. get some ... this would never have happened under the previous admin ... not a biggie but just shows the new attitude and direction k's moving in ...

from mike s:

We are in the middle of a major snowstorm that should deliver over a foot of new snow! We have decided that we are going to open Snowdon Quad and the North Ridge Triple an hour early Wednesday March 20
at 8:00 a.m. for first tracks. We hope you can join us for some early turns.

Also, in our continued effort to regain The Beast of spring title, we’ve just
finished another five days of snowmaking and the pile on Superstar is the
highest it’s been in recent memory.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 19, 2013)

:beer: Its gonna be a good spring at the Beast.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

Defiantly nice to see the K regulars getting back their hill like it use to be.


----------



## Gilligan (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Defiantly nice to see the K regulars getting back their hill like it use to be.



Defiantly?

The hits do just keep coming.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> Defiantly?
> 
> The hits just keep coming.



Absolutely.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2013)

Fer sure.


----------



## RENO (Mar 20, 2013)

4aprice said:


> :beer: Its gonna be a good spring at the Beast.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did Killington get a new lift?

Today's report lists the K-1 Express Quad opening early.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Talk about listening to customers, this note from Rob Megnin:

***********************************

I  think ---- was asking for us to allow Beast Bucks to be acquired under  the payment plan for a Blackout Pass. We’ll allow this for next year.  It’s not about cash flow, it’s about rewarding frequent purchase  behavior for us. Those that are loyal to us we’re reciprocating the  favor. We appreciate the value that the renewal of season passes brings  to us!  

The web site now reads: 

2012-13 Blackout  Passholders enjoy $50 Beast Bucks with a pass renewal by June 13, 2013  whether you choose to pay in full or select the payment plan option.  Beast Bucks will be loaded on your pass for use during the 2013-14  winter season at base area shops and food and beverage venues. 

R

ROB MEGNIN

Killington Resort | Pico Mountain

Director of Sales, Marketing & Reservations


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2013)

So what's the deal?  What do K regulars think the reason is Solimano has been given the go ahead to do things like this and blow a substantial glacier on Superstar.  Nyberg never did it and now Nyberg is Mike's boss.  The 180 in operating philosophy doesn't add up. 

Whatever the reason, it's great to see.  Psyched to be heading up there for snoe.down and ski the mighty K on Saturday.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> So what's the deal?  What do K regulars think the reason is Solimano has been given the go ahead to do things like this and blow a substantial glacier on Superstar.  Nyberg never did it and now Nyberg is Mike's boss.  The 180 in operating philosophy doesn't add up.
> 
> Whatever the reason, it's great to see.  Psyched to be heading up there for snoe.down and ski the mighty K on Saturday.



That has been my question all along.  Previous GM gets promoted, long time employee takes over, makes snow in mid october, blows 25 feet of snow on Superstar, and generally does a 180 on all operations made by his now boss. 

Are you going to snoe.down to see moe. or is this just the weekend you happen to be going to Killington?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2013)

Going to see moe.  I've wanted to go to snoe.down the past couple of years, but it always fell on the same weekend as the AZ summit.  Really looking forward to skiing Outer Limits with moe. playing at the base.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice, let me know how they sound.  I haven't listened to moe. in a couple of years.  I used to see them pretty regularly.

Skiing OL during a raging Moth or Timmy Tucker Jam would be pretty cool!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Going to see moe.  I've wanted to go to snoe.down the past couple of years, but it always fell on the same weekend as the AZ summit.  Really looking forward to skiing Outer Limits with moe. playing at the base.



I read some where else, that Moe comes from central NY and also enjoy making runs in the snow,have fun DHS.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 21, 2013)

moe. is originally from Buffalo I'm pretty sure.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 21, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if Superstar has snow later in the season than Tucks this year. The mounds of snow are insane.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Superstar has snow later in the season than Tucks this year. The mounds of snow are insane.



Why yes they are, and the magic word here is mounds as opposed to mound.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> So what's the deal?  What do K regulars think the reason is Solimano has been given the go ahead to do things like this and blow a substantial glacier on Superstar.  Nyberg never did it and now Nyberg is Mike's boss.  The 180 in operating philosophy doesn't add up.
> 
> Whatever the reason, it's great to see.  Psyched to be heading up there for snoe.down and ski the mighty K on Saturday.



Fromwhat I understand, POWDR is actually pretty hands off of the operation of their resorts, most of the operational decisions are made locally.  As long as he comes up with a reasonable budget and turns a profit, he can do whatever he wants.    Visits are way up.  You can tell the snowmaking budget has been increased, but it's unclear by how much, there hasn't been wasteful snowmaking.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/KillingtonMountain


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 10, 2013)

from the latest insider blog:

Killington  continues to extend the season this year due to the millions of gallons  of water our snowmakers made into snow on all of our mountain areas, and  we've got the inside scoop on the plan from Director of Mountain  Operations, Jeff Temple. So, ride your bike, tune up your golf swing and  keep skiing and riding – our trails are still covered with lots of  snow.

    The Superstar Express Quad will stay open until 5:00  p.m. daily from April 15 - May 5, 2013. Just for spring, you’ll find a  brand new rail garden for park fans. Black flies or bust, the Superstar  Express Quad will continue to operate on weekends only beginning May 11,  2013, and marching on to June, conditions permitting. 
    The K-1  Express Gondola, accessing the entire upper mountain, will spin through  April 21, 2013, with access to terrain for all ability levels. Plus,  look for additional lift access to the Canyon and Snowdon Mountain for  the weekend of April 20-21, 2013.
    Bear Mountain, with the  sought-after spring conditions on Outer Limits, will open again this  coming weekend, April 13-14, 2013. Look for the Dream Maker Terrain  Park, barbecuing, and even take on the open mogul course from the Bear  Mountain Mogul Challenge.
    The Needle’s Eye Area will operate through the weekend, with great eastern-facing exposure for soft snow conditions. 

It’s  one of our favorite parts of the ski season with warm, sunny days,  weekends filled with music, and events like the Vermont Brewfest, pond  skimming and more. So, put off the yard work for a few more weeks and  enjoy the soft, carvable snow surface on top of a deep base, the sun in  your face and an Adirondack chair at the Roaring Brook Umbrella Bars!


----------



## skifree (Apr 10, 2013)

the scotts "just feed it" man can suck a big one.
i'm going skiing!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2013)

skifree said:


> the scotts "just feed it" man can suck a big one.
> i'm going skiing!!!



? I love to go more but I can't afford to ,got get new car now if your talking about me?
If you are I was planning on skiing great soft snow this spring in the sun with warm temperatures and less clothes, my car decided other wise, but I am very very happy that K is pushing it late spring this year, and gives me reason to go to K next year if not this May to if I get problems fixed.
Sorry I miss read the post and really am sorry ski free I realize now you were talking about something else.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 10, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> from the latest insider blog:
> 
> Killington  continues to extend the season this year due to the millions of gallons  of water our snowmakers made into snow on all of our mountain areas, and  we've got the inside scoop on the plan from Director of Mountain  Operations, Jeff Temple. So, ride your bike, tune up your golf swing and  keep skiing and riding – our trails are still covered with lots of  snow.
> 
> ...



Great news.  So glad I picked up a spring pass as K is making it pay off big time.  Will be there the next 2 weekends then dial it back to a day here and there into May (a month in which I have never skied).  Kudo's to Killington management.  Look forward to maybe seeing and making some turns with some AZ'ers (if I can keep up).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Brewbeer (Apr 10, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> from the latest insider blog:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Does this mean that mid week April 15-19 the only two lifts open are Superstar and K-1?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 11, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Look forward to maybe seeing and making some turns with some AZ'ers (if I can keep up).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Alex I'll be up the weekend of the 20th. Won't be able to ski so don't worry about keeping up. You might have a problem keeping up in the beer department at the RUB. It would be nice to meet you & any other Zoner's that might be up that weekend & hoist a few.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Posted this in the cheap skiing thread also.


World Lift Ticket & Season Pass Discount*

 Bring  a lift ticket or season pass from another resort and receive  25% off  weekend and 50% off midweek 1-day lift tickets here at  Killington.  Discount applied to adult rate only.
 Each lift ticket from another resort is valid for one discounted   Killington lift ticket and must be turned in to ticket seller at time of   purchase. Season pass holders from other resorts will need to present   their season pass and one other form of ID to receive one Killington   lift ticket per day.
 Offer valid Monday, April 8 through the end of the 2012/13 season.   Lift tickets from Killington Resort dated April 1 or later do not   qualify for this promotion. Offer not valid in conjunction with any   other offers.
 *Killington Season Pass Holder Bring a Friend*

  Current Killington Season Pass and NOR'BEASTER Spring Pass holders  may  bring up to two friends per day to receive 25% off weekend and 50%  off  midweek one-day lift tickets. Current Killington Express Card  holders  can bring one friend per day for the same discounts.
 Offer valid starting Monday, April 8 through the end of the 2012/13   winter season. Discount applied to adult ticket rate only. Offer not   valid in conjunction with any other offers.
​


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking at the web cams it looks like it just may be snowing up there right now.  Up there tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 12, 2013)

Snow and sleet.Only lift running is the Snowden.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Snow and sleet.Only lift running is the Snowden.


snow and sleet doesn't erode the snow.  that is a good thing considering the alternatives this late in the season.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm all over that deal on monday!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2013)

Killington was sweet today, Snow is still piled high in spots.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 13, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Killington was sweet today, Snow is still piled high in spots.


That is an odd looking jump. Which park is that?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> That is an odd looking jump. Which park is that?



not a jump, trail, top of Skylark. That's just how high Killington has stockpiled snow in places. Long season coming.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 13, 2013)

andyzee said:


> not a jump, trail, top of Skylark. That's just how high Killington has stockpiled snow in places. Long season coming.



OK, now I see it with The Grand in the background. Last time I was there I remember a thin line of bumps down the left hand side. Your picture does not seem to show that. Did they groom out?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Killington was sweet today, Snow is still piled high in spots.
> 
> View attachment 8680




Nice.  I hope to make it up there at least once, hopefully twice in May.  If they somehow make it to Sunday, June 2nd; I almost feel like I have to go based on principle. It's been so long since we've seen June lift serviced in New England, it would really be something worth celebrating and experiencing again.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a shit load of snow for 4/13.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2013)

so great that the old k is back.  can't wait to ski again. and again.  and again.  

my season started late but it started at the right time.  Blizzard, endless snow and then k making a push for June.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> That's a shit load of snow for 4/13.




That's on Skylark, Superstar has a hell of a lot more.

Gilligan, yes it appears they did groom out the bumps, Sin, as there were real sweet, But presently it's not groomed flat. So still nice, really some of the nicest snow on the mountain, love the run this year.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> y.  If they somehow make it to Sunday, June 2nd; I almost feel like I have to go based on principle. .




yep same here. They've done all they could, now hope ma nature plays along. Could tell by their attitude and actually by what they say, That June is the goal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 14, 2013)

andyzee said:


> That's on Skylark, Superstar has a hell of a lot more.


Oh I knew exactly where that pic was taken...:grin:


----------



## bigbob (Apr 14, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> That's a shit load of snow for 4/13.


That's nothing compared to the pile at the top of Superstar!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep, they mean business.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a shit load of snow for 4/14.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 14, 2013)

Love love love K early and late season. When everyone else is closed they are offering legit skiing!

I might prefer more low key destinations for most of the mid season but Killington is doing us a huge service by pushing the game early and late. Keeping the sport alive!!

Hope to go midweek and hopefully another time or two before things close up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 14, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Love love love K early and late season. When everyone else is closed they are offering legit skiing!
> 
> I might prefer more low key destinations for most of the mid season but Killington is doing us a huge service by pushing the game early and late. Keeping the sport alive!!
> 
> Hope to go midweek and hopefully another time or two before things close up.



Killington is low key pretty much all season midweek.


----------

